# Which Legendary Pokemon got the WORST Anime Treatment?



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

What the title says. What Legendary Pokemon got treated the worst by the anime?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2013)

*ARCEUS*

A FUCKING METEOR, MAN! A meteor...vs. God...and it hurt him!


----------



## Blunt (Apr 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *ARCEUS*
> 
> A FUCKING METEOR, MAN! A meteor...vs. God...and it hurt him!



**


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2013)

Ho-Oh...it has had no real screen time...at all.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

Heatran got some pretty bad treatment. In its three appearences, only one of them did it even seem legendary. In its appearences, it:

-Was owned by a trainer who participated in a tournament AND DIDN'T WIN
-Was owned by a trainer (in the Arceus movie), but was put on an even playing field to Bronzong
-Was taimed by a Pokemon Ranger


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2013)

More things then what Ho-Oh does.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2013)

Raikou was the only Legendary Dog that didn't get a movie.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

Im talking about the anime series including the movies


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

Kyurem also got bad treatment. Despite being the strongest dragon type pokemon, and the second strongest pokemon overall, it was taken down by all the members, individually, of the Swords of Justice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kyurem also got bad treatment. Despite being the strongest dragon type pokemon, and the second strongest pokemon overall, it was taken down by all the members, individually, of the Swords of Justice.



 It was not a real fight for any of those times obviously.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 20, 2013)

Arceus. A god defeated by a rock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2013)

wow. i can't believe they shit on arceus like that


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 21, 2013)

Meloetta deserves a mention. The poor thing is the ONLY event legendary/Mythical Pokemon to not get a movie.

Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, Mew again, Manaphy, Darkrai, Shaymin, Arceus, Celebi again, Victini, Keldeo, Meloetta, Genesect.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Ho-oh hasn't gotten a movie as well.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Ho-oh hasn't gotten a movie as well.



Ho-Oh is not in the Mythical Pokemon category. 

To elaborate, officially there are two groups. Legendary(_Densetsu no Pokemon_) and Mythical(_Maboroshi no Pokemon_). Mythical Pokemon are event-only, not required for the Pokedex to be acknowledged as complete, etc. They're pretty much designed for movie distributions and promotions, and Meloetta is the only one who never got that treatment (presumably because Gen 5's length was cut short by the 3DS).

As a "normal" Legendary Pokemon, Ho-Oh was never entitled to a movie in the first place. Admittedly it was fucked over in another way as its counterpart Lugia did get one though. Maybe it would have gotten one too if the GS ball plot wasn't scrapped in favor of a Celebi movie back then.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 21, 2013)

I've heard about Arceus getting defeated by a meteor... Damn.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2013)

So I give a look at the poll, see Ho-oh and I realize I don't even remember the guy in the anime. Too easy.


----------



## Nois (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Arceus. A god defeated by a rock.



It's almost as if he's an Uchiha

But honestly, Ho-Oh is basically a gimmick pokemon by now.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2013)

Mio said:


> So I give a look at the poll, see Ho-oh and I realize I don't even remember the guy in the anime. Too easy.



Besides being the first legendary to ever appear in the show? Ho-oh had that going for it whcih is why I don't think they felt there needed to be a movie.



Stunna said:


> Raikou was the only Legendary Dog that didn't get a movie.



Raikou was in a television special with (let's be honest) a better cast of characters than fucking Ash, Brock, +jailbait. And why did the Legendary *BEASTS* (they are beasts not dogs) get a movie each? Where is the respect for the other legendary trios who were forced to share with the other two?



Seto Kaiba said:


> *ARCEUS*
> 
> A FUCKING METEOR, MAN! A meteor...vs. God...and it hurt him!



Meteor confirmed Universal buster.


But honestly many of them got shit treatment one way or another, besides Arceus, there are also Celebi and Manaphy (for being weak as holy fuck), Mespirit, Azelf, Uxie (what did these fucks do again?), Regigigas (get's the minor role), Heatran (for being treated like a normal Pokemon), and Cresscelia (who?).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 21, 2013)

So what if Ho-Oh was the first legendary seen. Since then it has only appeared when Ash starts a new journey(has it done this the last 2 regions?) and has gotten mentions in maybe 2 episodes at most? It has never been given a chance to do anything.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 21, 2013)

Amusing that Ho-oh is the first legendary and first shiny to be seen in the series (if you don't count the opening sequence), but has never been featured in the films.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 29, 2013)

Arceus, I expected it to be all powerful, but got a lame dub voice and was defeated by a meteor. Never got the chance to see the japanese.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 29, 2013)

And let's take the time to mention Groudon, that was in Jirachi: Wish Maker but really wasn't because it wasn't actually Groudon but a wish gone wrong.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 29, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And let's take the time to mention Groudon, that was in Jirachi: Wish Maker but really wasn't because it wasn't actually Groudon but a wish gone wrong.



lol no. Groudon had a whole arc in the anime so no, Groudon did not have a bad anime treatment. i'd even say his treatment was....




but yeah, Ho-oh never got shit in terms of relevance in the anime. Shame too, he was one of the best Legendaries, especially since he came from the best Gen.


----------



## Xeogran (May 1, 2013)

Cresselia was a joke in the Anime, and we all know it. I don't know what were the writers thinking in that episode.

Another one would be *Genesect*. I know we didn't saw the movie yet, but honestly. Who cares about the Genesects anymore when Mewtwo takes all the screentime and fame on there? And it lost it's uniqueness when they revealed that there is more of them produced.


----------



## Aeternus (May 1, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *ARCEUS*
> 
> A FUCKING METEOR, MAN! A meteor...vs. God...and it hurt him!



This pretty much. So much for the Pokemon that supposedly created the world. And I have to agree with what the user above me said about Genesect. Mewtwo totally outshines him. And I wouldn't say that Ho-oh was treated badly. On the contrary actually.


----------

